# most handsome in the peloton?



## tricycletalent

Okay, simple question; which of the riders do you think is the most sexy in the TdF peloton?


----------



## Pablo

*Umm.*

Is Dotsie Cowden in the peleton?


----------



## Old_school_nik

*George's wife is quite fetching IMHO...*

...but I guess she's not IN the peleton. My girlfriend likes Tom Boonen FWIW.

-Nik


----------



## lonefrontranger

*okay, seriously*



tricycletalent said:


> Okay, simple question; which of the riders do you think is the most sexy in the TdF peloton?


I'll bite, seeing as I'm female, and mostly all you're going to get from these clowns is some semi-adolescent schoolboy taunts and snickering from your title...

Ivan Basso. Hands down. Boonen's a nugget for certs, but he's blonde and a tad young for my tastes at any rate.

Sylvain Chavanel is wayyy up there, and he's got calf ink, which is always a plus. Hincapie is a perennial fave of mine.

Those are my podium picks, but then I tend to favour brunettes. See if you can lure Snapdragen, Suonata and/or Vonteity out of the Non-Cycling discussions to help with this thread.

_(now with more podium pic viewing action for everyone's benefit... the girls are quite nice too, so I hear)_


----------



## indianabob

*Niki*

Niki Gudex in there with Cowden? Seriously, The Chicken gets my vote.


----------



## psi_co

the quickstep rider in the breakaway was kind a cute.


----------



## vonteity

The girl on the right looks like she's about to barf!

I used to be a Hincapie fan, but I watched his interview after his tour win and I'm just not diggin' him anymore. He has a weird mouth and very short front teeth, I find it odd.

I think Jan is kinda cute, but too short for me. Boonen is hot, but blondes aren't really my type. Basso has a baby face... I could go for that...


----------



## zeytin

lonefrontranger said:


> See if you can lure Snapdragen, Suonata and/or Vonteity out of the Non-Cycling discussions to help with this thread.


(Hey!!!  Just cus I'm an old married lady doesn't mean I can't comment!)  
I with you on Basso and Hincapie, I mean we are talking eye candy right! I am not really into blonds either but Boonen's @ss is quite nice to look at. I am gonna go dig up some pics so there is more flesh on this thread.... LFR do you have a photo of that inked calf?


----------



## colker1

lonefrontranger said:


> I'll bite, seeing as I'm female, and mostly all you're going to get from these clowns is some semi-adolescent schoolboy taunts and snickering from your title...
> 
> Ivan Basso. Hands down. Boonen's a nugget for certs, but he's blonde and a tad young for my tastes at any rate.
> 
> Sylvain Chavanel is wayyy up there, and he's got calf ink, which is always a plus. Hincapie is a perennial fave of mine.
> 
> Those are my podium picks, but then I tend to favour brunettes. See if you can lure Snapdragen, Suonata and/or Vonteity out of the Non-Cycling discussions to help with this thread.
> 
> _(now with more podium pic viewing action for everyone's benefit... the girls are quite nice too, so I hear)_


if i were a woman i would be into ugly men. i mean realy ugly..monster like. ogre. scary. those are the sexiest men.


----------



## colker1

in honor of the long departed spirito, i'll post under his influence:


----------



## zeytin

*Here ya go!*

Now Caroline Yang can make almost anyone look good but this is a hottie!


----------



## lonefrontranger

*which inked calf?*

OH, you mean Sylvain Chavanel... right, right. I actually have a photo of BOTH inked calves... oh, nevermind.

pic attached of the lovely Sylvain. The ink in question is a 'firebird' or phoenix. I'm unsure of the significance, but I notice that it doesn't show up in pics from 2 or 3 years ago. I wonder if he got it in honour of his deceased teammate / roommate, the poor lad (can't recall the rider's name but what a shocking experience!)

... and watch that 'old' commentary, willya? Geesh! I'm a trifle sensitive about that, you know, all things considered


----------



## asterisk

Who's the man?


----------



## BenWA

ahaa, this is a funny thread. always amused to hear chix talking about this kind of stuff


----------



## cadence90

colker1 said:


> if i were a woman i would be into ugly men. i mean realy ugly..monster like. ogre. scary. those are the sexiest men.


you are woman. here's your man. you lecher.


----------



## colker1

cadence90 said:


> you are woman. here's your man. you lecher.


 i was thinking more along the lines of aristotle onassis and charles aznavour. steve macqueen and lee marvin are an ok!


----------



## snapdragen

Oh god, I'm getting the vapors just thinking about this.

My Man Candy:

Ivan Basso
George Hincapie
Tom Boonen (need a bit of variety - throw in a blonde...)
Bobby Julich - I'll admit it, he kinda resembles my ex.....sigh.


----------



## zeytin

*More Candy*

Here are a couple more hotties. I saw a really good pic of Julich but I can't find it....here are Pagliarini and Kloden


----------



## theBreeze

zeytin said:


> (Hey!!!  Just cus I'm an old married lady doesn't mean I can't comment!)


You are right on there.

Yeah, Basso has nice eyes, but Paolo Savoldelli has a killer smile. 
Petacchi is also pretty hot, assuming we're not just talking about those in the current TdF.

Hincapie cleans up pretty good. And here's a nice pic of Michael Barry. (sorry Dede)


----------



## weiwentg

theBreeze said:


> You are right on there.
> 
> Yeah, Basso has nice eyes, but Paolo Savoldelli has a killer smile.
> Petacchi is also pretty hot, assuming we're not just talking about those in the current TdF.
> 
> Hincapie cleans up pretty good. And here's a nice pic of Michael Barry. (sorry Dede)


just out of curiosity, are there no votes for Thomas Voeckler?


----------



## lonefrontranger

*you are da man!*



asterisk said:


> Who's the man?


 THANK you asterisk, I was wondering where you got your avatar. Ah, exceptional, that's one I had not seen before.

Cheers, you're a brave sort, venturing into the land of estrogen with such aplomb. And you've made an old gal quite happy. You were a Boy Scout, weren't you?


----------



## snapdragen

zeytin said:


> Here are a couple more hotties. I saw a really good pic of Julich but I can't find it....here are Pagliarini and Kloden


::girly squeal:: Sweaty man! Sweaty man! ::girly squeal::


----------



## lonefrontranger

*does nothing much for me*



weiwentg said:


> just out of curiosity, are there no votes for Thomas Voeckler?


Ladies?


----------



## lonefrontranger

*I must admit*



snapdragen said:


> ::girly squeal:: Sweaty man! Sweaty man! ::girly squeal::


That's a very tasty shot. I have to agree, Caroline Yang makes EVERYONE look good. Makes you want to be his towel girl, eh?

I've no Latino thing, and Beloki's sort of a skinny, long-nosed character, but ooooh... check out those eyelashes!


----------



## asterisk

It's from the <a href="http://www.team-csc.com/ny_index.asp">CSC team page</a>, one of the rotating header graphics.

Boy scout? Nah, just an unapologetic fanboy  hey, I'm secure...


----------



## lonefrontranger

*geez, do I hafta do everything myself!?!*

I frankly CANNOT BELIEVE that NO ONE has yet posted a pic of Tom Boonen. Sigh... it's a hard job, but someone has to do it. 

Cheers, Zeytin!


----------



## cadence90

*Well, I can see...*

...that we have completely lost you ladies for the evening.
Over in NCD it's as dry as the Kalahari in July in your collective absence, the only sounds an array of distant shreiks and squeals borne by the parched wind.
In the wilderness, I am; with nary a hug (hell, I'd settle for a heg right now) to be found.










Flog Squad, my a**, at the merest sight of tenderloin you all turn into cheerleaders.


----------



## cadence90

*Oh LFR...*

...I think he's saying "te quiero"....
Valverde, available right now.


----------



## patchito

lonefrontranger said:


> I'll bite, seeing as I'm female, and mostly all you're going to get from these clowns is some semi-adolescent schoolboy taunts and snickering from your title...
> 
> Ivan Basso. Hands down. Boonen's a nugget for certs, but he's blonde and a tad young for my tastes at any rate.
> 
> Sylvain Chavanel is wayyy up there, and he's got calf ink, which is always a plus. Hincapie is a perennial fave of mine.
> 
> Those are my podium picks, but then I tend to favour brunettes. See if you can lure Snapdragen, Suonata and/or Vonteity out of the Non-Cycling discussions to help with this thread.
> 
> _(now with more podium pic viewing action for everyone's benefit... the girls are quite nice too, so I hear)_



Dude!! Is that chick on the right giving him some tongue?


----------



## zeytin

lonefrontranger said:


> I frankly CANNOT BELIEVE that NO ONE has yet posted a pic of Tom Boonen. Sigh... it's a hard job, but someone has to do it.
> 
> Cheers, Zeytin!


Thanks LFR! I was leaving that honor to you but here's another tasty bit....


----------



## vol245

tricycletalent said:


> Okay, simple question; which of the riders do you think is the most sexy in the TdF peloton?


Gregg Anquetil


----------



## zeytin

*Tommy....*

Tommy is cute like a little boy, I can only feel maternal towards him....he looks about 10 especially when he sticks his tongue out while trying to get up those mountains....


----------



## elviento

no votes for Pozzato?


----------



## SwitchMonkey

Head over to the Velonews Forum for pics of Basso's sister...the man obviously comes from good genes!


----------



## AndrewL

*Poor guys*

I can just see the pros on le tour logging in after todays stage, shower and dinner and just killing themselves over this thread. In a few hours they'll be breakfasting and eyeing each other out wondering what it is the lucky few have! Some of them are going to feel like new men in tomorrows stage while others will be preoccupied. This might just be the single event most likely to upset a stage in the 2005 saga.

A


----------



## lonefrontranger

*heck yeah!*



patchito said:


> Dude!! Is that chick on the right giving him some tongue?


I suspected that myself... I mean, I certainly would!!!


----------



## snapdragen

Ah! The Sacred Chamois!


----------



## patchito

zeytin said:


> (Hey!!!  Just cus I'm an old married lady doesn't mean I can't comment!)
> I with you on Basso and Hincapie, I mean we are talking eye candy right! I am not really into blonds either but Boonen's @ss is quite nice to look at. I am gonna go dig up some pics so there is more flesh on this thread.... LFR do you have a photo of that inked calf?


You people make me sick!!! Here we have the greatest cyclists in the world, some of the greatest athletes in the world as a matter of fact, whose physical accomplishments are the product of years of dedication and suffering. Yet you breezily dismiss them as mere lumps of flesh whose only purpose is as fantasy fodder for your carnal amusement. The Tour shows us the heights for which men are physically capable, yet your base objectification shows the moral depths to which some are still unfortunately drawn.


----------



## sivart

*Giggle giggle!*



patchito said:


> You people make me sick!!! Here we have the greatest cyclists in the world, some of the greatest athletes in the world as a matter of fact, whose physical accomplishments are the product of years of dedication and suffering. Yet you breezily dismiss them as mere lumps of flesh whose only purpose is as fantasy fodder for your carnal amusement. The Tour shows us the heights for which men are physically capable, yet your base objectification shows the moral depths to which some are still unfortunately drawn.


You must be ugly. Let 'em have their fun, there is an entire forum for "Podium Girls," why can't they talk a little about the guys on the podium?

I think its kinda fun to watch them get all excited. Restores my hope that there is some lady out there that will go for a man in spandex.


----------



## philippec

*I agree... Basso's sister is rather "handsome".....*



SwitchMonkey said:


> Head over to the Velonews Forum for pics of Basso's sister...the man obviously comes from good genes!



wow...

a+

Philippe


----------



## pwagle

cadence90 said:


> you are woman. here's your man. you lecher.



lol...anyone notice that's Sheryl Crow getting the old man smooch? Those are her sexy legs and doopy watch...back of the Discovery Team prep area.


----------



## STinGa

*LOL ... no votes for Biker Fox?*

Cough, cough, no one has nominated this one...


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

*A bolder picture of Boonen*



lonefrontranger said:


> I frankly CANNOT BELIEVE that NO ONE has yet posted a pic of Tom Boonen. Sigh... it's a hard job, but someone has to do it.
> 
> Cheers, Zeytin!


Even our Robbie is impressed!


----------



## zeytin

patchito said:


> You people make me sick!!! Here we have the greatest cyclists in the world, some of the greatest athletes in the world as a matter of fact, whose physical accomplishments are the product of years of dedication and suffering. Yet you breezily dismiss them as mere lumps of flesh whose only purpose is as fantasy fodder for your carnal amusement. The Tour shows us the heights for which men are physically capable, yet your base objectification shows the moral depths to which some are still unfortunately drawn.


You are just stirring the pot right? I mean I heard things were a little uptight over here but you have got to be kidding me......... Am I supposed to look at these gorgeous men in peak physical condition and not get turned on because they look so good????????????


----------



## zeytin

STinGa said:


> Cough, cough, no one has nominated this one...


BUZZ KILL, I was trying to start my day off right with a little hottie buzz and BF is so disgusting it completely killed my mood!


----------



## zeytin

*Snap, one for you!*

Been looking for this, I knew I'd seen it when you mentioned Julich....enjoy


----------



## Einstruzende

My wife like Cipo. Granted he is recently retired, so perhaps he doesn't qualify now.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

nobody's voting for Chicken?


----------



## zeytin

Bocephus Jones II said:


> nobody's voting for Chicken?


Uh, no...not here anyway. With hair he looks like a little kid without.....just scary.


----------



## Sintesi

philippec said:


> wow...
> 
> a+
> 
> Philippe


Wow. OK I'm in luuuvvvv!! L-U-V luv.


----------



## zeytin

*Get back in the PG forum!*



Sintesi said:


> Wow. OK I'm in luuuvvvv!! L-U-V luv.


Hey you two, this is supposed to be about hot men in the peleton! Get back to the PG forum with your nipply chicks!!!


----------



## SwitchMonkey

zeytin said:


> Hey you two, this is supposed to be about hot men in the peleton! Get back to the PG forum with your nipply chicks!!!



Exactly why I chose not to post the pic. Let the ladies have their fun!

But Dang, is Basso's sis HOT!


----------



## lonefrontranger

*no, that's fine*



Einstruzende said:


> My wife like Cipo. Granted he is recently retired, so perhaps he doesn't qualify now.


I'll admit, Cipo' never did much for me (too flagrant... and not my 'type') but I always loved his panache, sense of style, wit, and if you've been fortunate enough to read his diaries, he's rib-bendingly hilarious, with that wonderful Italian ability to gush emotively without seeming 'too too'. And he has damn fine taste in suits.

Hey, for what it's worth, I still think Andy Hampsten is seriously hot. He's one of those fortunate individuals who has only become more distinguished looking and elegant as he's aged. As a youth, he was a scrawny, geeky looking kid with too much bushy white-boy fro for his own good (well, it WAS the 80's after all). By the time he won the Alpe' D Huez in 1992, he had become a rather charmingly handsome fellow with a lot more presence in the media lens. These days one can find him holding court at local functions from time to time, and he couples a near Cipo-esque sense of style with his own kid-next-door open personality and still-boyish good looks, even in his forties.


----------



## Sintesi

colker1 said:


> in honor of the long departed spirito, i'll post under his influence:


Fonsy. Man haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## cjwill

.......DUUUHHHHH


----------



## zeytin

*cjwill*



cjwill said:


> .......DUUUHHHHH


What is your duh in reference too?


----------



## snapdragen

Bocephus Jones II said:


> nobody's voting for Chicken?


I gotta ask - why is he called Chicken?


----------



## snapdragen

patchito said:


> Yet you breezily dismiss them as mere lumps of flesh whose only purpose is as fantasy fodder for your carnal amusement.


Kinda like the entire Podium Girl forum?


----------



## tricycletalent

Hey, the header says "handsome man," not boyish like 6'4'' Tom Boonen babyface men. Most of you aren't tall enough to give him a real kiss, if you don't think of real kiss as a bj. But ok, I meant TdF, and I thought it to be a showdown between Kloden, Chavanel and Basso. If you think of any racer & ex-racer like Hampsten, then how come none of you have mentioned Gilberto Simoni? Or Julien Absalon?

I suppose the answer must be: only women dare answer in this thread, and they are all about money/power/number of wins and they have to go out with tall men. Women are extremely shallow.


----------



## bill

my wife can't remember his name, so we must refer to Basso as her "boyfriend." As in, "How did my boyfriend do today?" Or, "Your boyfriend had a good day."


----------



## Sm1Cooler

*Nnooooo!!!! Aaaahhhh!!!*

The victory shot of Tom's Boonen was an especially damaging touch.

I vote for Basso now...

But wait....

thanks to Basso's Sis and an apparent chill in the air wherever she was standing, the burning in my eyes has stopped.

I vote for Basso's Dad...


----------



## zeytin

tricycletalent said:


> I suppose the answer must be: only women dare answer in this thread, and they are all about money/power/number of wins and they have to go out with tall men. Women are extremely shallow.


If you are talking about physical power then yes...otherwise phooey! My checklist was short, fuzzy, and funny, dark hair, and preferably an accent (by the way I found what I wanted and I married him)...money never entered into it. ALso some guys have expressed an opinion in this thread too. I really don't know how many wins the guys I've mentioned have, I just look through the picks until I see someone who looks sexy.


----------



## Live Steam

Man that should be illegal! Ciao Bella!


----------



## Live Steam

lonefrontranger said:


> I frankly CANNOT BELIEVE that NO ONE has yet posted a pic of Tom Boonen. Sigh... it's a hard job, but someone has to do it.
> 
> Cheers, Zeytin!


 You know what I CANNOT BELIEVE? NO ONE had a follow-up for "hard job"!


----------



## zeytin

snapdragen said:


> I gotta ask - why is he called Chicken?


I think it's cus he is like a plucked chicken.


----------



## MikeBiker

snapdragen said:


> I gotta ask - why is he called Chicken?


 I believe it was because of his chicken like legs.


----------



## Ken

*My $0.02*

He wanted to be included.


----------



## Sao

No votes for Rugged Robbie?? He certainly has the charm.


----------



## divve

My vote goes to man and fruit.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

*a picture's worth a thousand words....*



Live Steam said:


> You know what I CANNOT BELIEVE? NO ONE had a follow-up for "hard job"!


I thought my picture of Boonen said "hard job"?!?! He obviously is a "meat and two veg" type of guy...


----------



## snapdragen

Alright, keep this up and we wimmen are gonna invade the Podium Girls forum and start posting pics of toothless old hags.....


----------



## MikeBiker

snapdragen said:


> Alright, keep this up and we wimmen are gonna invade the Podium Girls forum and start posting pics of toothless old hags.....


 That might appeal to the toothless old men among us.


----------



## CaspianRaille

Dave Zabriskie's a cutie - plus he's got the shy thing goin' on and a nice smile.

https://www.velonews.com/images/rider/6893.9133.f.jpg - RAWR


----------



## Trevor!

patchito said:


> You people make me sick!!! Here we have the greatest cyclists in the world, some of the greatest athletes in the world as a matter of fact, whose physical accomplishments are the product of years of dedication and suffering. Yet you breezily dismiss them as mere lumps of flesh whose only purpose is as fantasy fodder for your carnal amusement. The Tour shows us the heights for which men are physically capable, yet your base objectification shows the moral depths to which some are still unfortunately drawn.


Oh loosen up.


----------



## SwitchMonkey

patchito said:


> You people make me sick!!! Here we have the greatest cyclists in the world, some of the greatest athletes in the world as a matter of fact, whose physical accomplishments are the product of years of dedication and suffering. Yet you breezily dismiss them as mere lumps of flesh whose only purpose is as fantasy fodder for your carnal amusement. The Tour shows us the heights for which men are physically capable, yet your base objectification shows the moral depths to which some are still unfortunately drawn.



O-B...J-E-C-T-I-F.....I-C-A........Ob-ject-if-o-cat.....oh [email protected]#%, off to the Podium girls forum!!


----------



## pwagle

divve said:


> My vote goes to man and fruit.


lol...I'm dying from that comedy.


----------



## kaboose

tricycletalent said:


> Okay, simple question; which of the riders do you think is the most sexy in the TdF peloton?


oh me gosh, nobody has chosen this man? he's SO cute! i love that curly hair on his forhead. go Lance!!!!!!!


----------



## wzq622

philippec said:


> wow...
> 
> a+
> 
> Philippe



hott...


----------



## Fogdweller

colker1 said:


> in honor of the long departed spirito, i'll post under his influence:


Wow, de Wolf. That does go back a ways.


----------



## bas

*fake-o-baggos alert*



philippec said:


> wow...
> 
> a+
> 
> Philippe



hardened silicone...ick..


----------



## cyclejim

Wow, coming in just behind the thread titled "horners performance" this is the thread with the most replies of this years TDF?!


----------



## psi_co

some tastes are ....diferent.  

Damiano Cunego?
Fabian Cancellara.
Fabian Wegmann.


----------



## wzq622

if Bob Roll was still racing, the my vote goes to Bob in the Buff.


----------



## bikerc

lonefrontranger said:


> Ladies?


He looks like a skinny Robin Williams!!!


----------



## argylesocks

CaspianRaille said:


> Dave Zabriskie's a cutie - plus he's got the shy thing goin' on and a nice smile.
> 
> https://www.velonews.com/images/rider/6893.9133.f.jpg - RAWR


good lookin guy...but man, that looks like a screenshot from a bad porno


----------



## Danimal

wzq622 said:


> if Bob Roll was still racing, the my vote goes to Bob in the Buff.


I'd think the ladies would like the "mountain man" version of Bob Roll...










(copied from www.velotainment.com)

-Danimal


----------



## PaisleyRioux

*Hello, young'un*

This little guy is cute in a Ferris Buehler sort of way. ... He's not entirely dreamy but I wouldn't throw him off my handlebars.


----------



## il sogno

Basso
Kloden
Garzelli before he shaved his head

Boonen and Mayo get runner up votes from me. Sorry, Hincapie's just not my type. 

Gilberto Simoni if he were in the Tour. Same for Andy Hampsten.


----------



## Sassy262

My vote is for 1) Ivan 2) George and 3) Lance. 
Who's got the best pics of these lovely males.....


----------



## chuckice

NO idea why I'm chiming in on this one but every woman I know seems to find this big guy pretty hot:









Charles
My Pix


----------



## Sassy262

I have to agree......and he's the only man who looks hot in pink.


----------



## innergel

*Petacchi - I'll add one for my sister*

She's in love with this guy!


----------



## sgt_hedgehog

lonefrontranger said:


> I frankly CANNOT BELIEVE that NO ONE has yet posted a pic of Tom Boonen. Sigh... it's a hard job, but someone has to do it.
> 
> Cheers, Zeytin!


goddamn i can NEVER get my legs that hairless or bump-free. Bastard.


----------



## carioca

Somebody missed this guy:









Also him:









And this team too:


----------



## BenWA

*what do the ladies think about Lance?*

this thread begs the question: how do you females rate LA, 1-10?


----------



## patchito

BenWA said:


> this thread begs the question: how do you females rate LA, 1-10?


 I know UtahBagFlopper doesn't rate him highly. I can't speak for the other women around here.


----------



## rocco

philippec said:


> wow...
> 
> a+
> 
> Philippe


HOly spoke nipples!


----------



## Sassy262

Lance comes in at a solid 8.5. 
He'd be a 10 if he were taller. Us girls like tall men.


----------



## rocco

divve said:


> My vote goes to man and fruit.


Love the Rodger Daltrey Who-do.

What the hell Beloki doing with that pose? I'm imagining him saying "Do I make you horny?" to the camera person in Spanish.


----------



## rocco

bas said:


> hardened silicone...ick..


Maybe or maybe not. Those could be natural or plastic. Maybe they're Mediteranian sea salt saline fun bags. The evidence is inconclusive.

We need a touch test over here!


----------



## rocco

bas said:


> hardened silicone...ick..


maybe or maybe not. those could be natural or plastic. the evidence is inconclusive. 

We need a touch test over here!


----------



## rocco

philippec said:


> wow...
> 
> a+
> 
> Philippe


His wife is hot too. They've got a great gene line going there.


----------



## BenWA

Sassy262 said:


> Lance comes in at a solid 8.5.
> He'd be a 10 if he were taller. Us girls like tall men.


8.5 is up there. 

5'11" is short? No wonder why I've been striking out all this time...here I thought it was because I'm "too nice".  


BenWA <-------5'9"


----------



## Sassy262

BenWA said:


> 8.5 is up there.
> 
> 5'11" is short? No wonder why I've been striking out all this time...here I thought it was because I'm "too nice".
> 
> Too nice? Where are you fishing for these chicks.
> 
> Girls like guys that are taller then them....I'm 5'7 so Lance "passes" my test.
> 
> George passes and gets extra points because he's really really tall.
> 
> Both George and Lance can change flats to they also pass that test.
> 
> I know, we're a complicated bunch.


----------



## BenWA

Sassy262 said:


> Too nice? Where are you fishing for these chicks.


just about everywhere i go, my dear, just about everywhere i go.


----------



## Sassy262

BenWA said:


> just about everywhere i go, my dear, just about everywhere i go.


Well, are you showing up on dates with your padded shorts and helmet on? That could be part of the problem.....


----------



## BenWA

*dates? me?*



Sassy262 said:


> Well, are you showing up on dates with your padded shorts and helmet on? That could be part of the problem.....


oh, heh, that must be it...silly me...thanks.


----------



## elviento

*how'bout this one?*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/aug05/germany05/index.php?id=stage9/img_2452


----------



## Blue Sugar

Ludo Dierxsens, no contest.



tricycletalent said:


> Okay, simple question; which of the riders do you think is the most sexy in the TdF peloton?


----------



## llvllatt

No votes for this guy??  6'3" should be good enough..


----------



## sgt_hedgehog

*kloden cleans himself up pretty damn good too*

from cycle sport magazine:


----------

